# pssssst got air?



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i will!! just orderd up my airride kit cant wait to get it thiz will b my topic for picz and vidz and anything else i do to the bike :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much was it

and were you buy it at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos making it for you?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 04:49 PM~6847651
> *Whos making it for you?
> *


X2


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

itz from bone collector


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Dec 28 2006, 04:50 PM~6847663
> *itz from bone collector
> *


how much


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1229388.html


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone want to buy an air cylinder?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 05:19 PM~6847966
> *Does anyone want to buy an air cylinder?
> *


how much


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

$30?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 05:19 PM~6847966
> *Does anyone want to buy an air cylinder?
> *



I don't...I still have like 25 I can't get rid of.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2006, 05:29 PM~6848074
> *I don't...I still have like 25 I can't get rid of.
> *


Well look who finally came back. :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 28 2006, 08:50 PM~6847672
> *how much
> *


wuz 300 summin


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 05:30 PM~6848081
> *Well look who finally came back.  :cheesy:
> *




Who? Where is he? I wanna say hi too...why you allways bogartin shit foo? :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2006, 05:47 PM~6848271
> *Who? Where is he? I wanna say hi too...why you allways bogartin shit foo?  :uh:
> *


Im afraid Im not familiar with that term.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 09:51 PM~6848315
> *Im afraid Im not familiar with that term.
> *


not sharing!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

See D Twist knows what's up!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2006, 10:02 PM~6848422
> *See D Twist knows what's up!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im lost.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any 1 wanna fill me in here im a lil confused lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 10:06 PM~6848452
> *Im lost.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2006, 06:06 PM~6848452
> *Im lost.
> *




Turn left at the stop sign, go forward 2 blocks and make a right on main...the titty bar is on your left.  



Bogartin means not sharing bro.


Anyway, whats new?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 28 2006, 06:07 PM~6848470
> *Turn left at the stop sign, go forward 2 blocks and make a right on main...the titty bar is on your left.
> Bogartin means not sharing bro.
> Anyway, whats new?
> *


lol

not much bro. you still powdercoating?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Would it work on a trike. I want to put switches or air. Wich ever is nicer with out havin to tear apart my new custom built forks.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

ive been havin air... for months before n e of these kits came out  but no bike to put it on


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 28 2006, 10:15 PM~6850245
> *ive been havin air... for months before n e of these kits came out  but no bike to put it on
> *


yup, that would be a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any 1 got any vidz of there bikez on air? feel free to pozt em up


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Dec 28 2006, 07:30 PM~6848082
> *wuz 300 summin
> *


i have looked into getting an air setup on my own and have found all the parts necessary for it. everything together costs only about $150


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6852490
> *i have looked into getting an air setup on my own and have found all the parts necessary for it.  everything together costs only about $150
> *


its all good i dont have many placez round here that sell stuff like that so i would ratha get summin i know is gonna work and everything i need :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e92/D_Ha...nt=HPIM1967.flv
:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e92/D_Ha...nt=HPIM1936.flv

another one i think this one is beter the other one is more of the bike this one has more hopping


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

AIR RIDE OR JUICE?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 29 2006, 03:27 PM~6855980
> *AIR RIDE OR JUICE?
> *


who??? me


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH ANYBODY...WHICH IS BETTER?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 29 2006, 03:27 PM~6855980
> *AIR RIDE OR JUICE?
> *


which one is better


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 29 2006, 04:53 PM~6856691
> *NAH ANYBODY...WHICH IS BETTER?
> *


me personally i think i wuld rather ggo wit air becasue its much cleaner and u no that because wen u c ppl wit air u most likely will c dem hittin da switches but 99% of the time people wit hydros never hit em and i bet u 99% of dem dont even got oil in dey tanks because its 2 messy so i think air is better


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yep, air is cleaner and cheaper to i think but still i would love to have dro's


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

by the way i'm running on air soon also, i just hope that my cylinder will be strong enough :biggrin: 










sorry for the shitty pic :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 29 2006, 05:19 PM~6857518
> *by the way i'm running on air soon also, i just hope that my cylinder will be strong enough  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice setup.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

KU KU..HAS ANY BODY HOOKED UP AIR PISTONS ON THE TRIKE KIT?IF NOT IMA MAYBE FABRICATE SUMIN TO MAKE IT WORK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 06:38 PM~6858196
> *Nice setup.
> 
> 
> ...


How much are those cylinders?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 06:59 PM~6858381
> *How much are those cylinders?
> *



Wouldnt you like to know! I only have 2 of these bad boys left...they run 150psi, dual port, 5 inch with a 4 inch stroke.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 07:05 PM~6858428
> *Wouldnt you like to know! I only have 2 of these bad boys left...they run 250psi, dual port, 5 inch with a 4 inch stroke.
> *


Everything I need to know except the price. :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 07:08 PM~6858449
> *Everything I need to know except the price.  :roflmao:
> *




Gotta keep you guessing...you know how it works for you homie...PM me for your price.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 07:12 PM~6858483
> *Gotta keep you guessing...you know how it works for you homie...PM me for your price.
> *


 :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2006, 07:15 PM~6858511
> *:0
> *



Aight bro...I got all your info...I'll send it out tomorrow! Hope my price didnt break your bank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 29 2006, 08:31 PM~6859083
> *Aight bro...I got all your info...I'll send it out tomorrow! Hope my price didnt break your bank.
> *


Dag nabit.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 29 2006, 02:14 AM~6850855
> *yup, that would be a problem. :biggrin:
> *


i finally got up the cash agen for sic to do his work .. ill be shippin him my frame real soon :biggrin:


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

just a lil something i been working on are up front and rear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting but what are you going to do for the top part of the frame?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 04:08 AM~6858449
> *Everything I need to know except the price.  :roflmao:
> *


the mine is a bimba that i found on ebay france, i think there almost the same, there are thin but stil i hope it will resist, i had it for 30$, but on ebay us the cylinders are way cheaper then in europe


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 30 2006, 03:38 AM~6858196
> *Nice setup.
> 
> 
> ...


do you know where i can found the fittings for these ports, out here they say that because its american, the europe fittings don't fit :uh: still have to search but do you know what size of ports these are


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2006, 12:57 AM~6860784
> *Interesting but what are you going to do for the top part of the frame?
> *



you will see


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

im thinkin bout usein thiz multi chrome paint wutcha think?







:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TITE AS FUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Dec 30 2006, 04:17 PM~6863481
> *im thinkin bout usein thiz multi chrome paint wutcha think?
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :0 but price-e is it alsa >?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 30 2006, 08:08 PM~6864591
> *thats nice  :0  but price-e is it  alsa >?
> *


yep sure iz but i think its worth it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Dec 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6863481
> *im thinkin bout usein thiz multi chrome paint wutcha think?
> 
> 
> ...


Are you just going to paint the frame with no patterns or ???


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 03:44 PM~6875788
> *Are you just going to paint the frame with no patterns or ???
> *


yea prolly juzt gonna be the paint im not no expert thatz 4sho lol juzt wanna get some color on it sick of rollin it in primer


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 1 2007, 11:46 AM~6875807
> *yea prolly juzt gonna be the paint im not no expert thatz 4sho lol juzt wanna get some color on it sick of rollin it in primer
> *


It might not look good plain like that. Do you have pics of it painted on cars or anything?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 03:51 PM~6875871
> *It might not look good plain like that. Do you have pics of it painted on cars or anything?
> *


juzt these


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much is the stuff? It sounds like it might be cheaper to let sic713 do his thing with patterns and stuff and have it look better.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 08:35 PM~6877858
> *How much is the stuff? It sounds like it might be cheaper to let sic713 do his thing with patterns and stuff and have it look better.
> *


Quantity Item No. Price 
8 oz. MTC-70008 $189 
1Pint MTC-7000P $289 
1 Quart MTC-7000Q $459 
1 Gallon MTC-7000G $1,500 
and then they sell it in a 400ml rattle can for 39.99 each


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 2 2007, 01:03 PM~6883066
> *Quantity Item No.  Price
> 8 oz. MTC-70008  $189
> 1Pint MTC-7000P  $289
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 28 2006, 05:51 PM~6847683
> *http://www.nybonecollectors.com/1229388.html
> *


 :cheesy: i want one


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:  IM DIGGIN THAT TRIKE KIT. :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x2


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

iz thiz a regulator? for air i came across it today


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any 1?


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

looks like propane but not 10%


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Jan 4 2007, 05:20 PM~6902738
> *looks like propane  but not 10%
> *


it came off a air tank but is it a regultor?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

no its not


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that looks like a gauge


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 4 2007, 06:16 PM~6903269
> *no its not
> *


k then wth is it? lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 4 2007, 02:58 PM~6903716
> *k then wth is it? lol
> *


looks like a valve


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 4 2007, 08:20 PM~6904428
> *looks like a valve
> *


o iight


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i still need to find a fill valve i hate thiz state dont have shit a homie needz :angry:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

wooohoooo i got my airride :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 04:16 PM~6934020
> *wooohoooo i got my airride  :biggrin:
> *


and already havein probz with it :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2007, 05:35 PM~6877858
> *How much is the stuff? It sounds like it might be cheaper to let sic713 do his thing with patterns and stuff and have it look better.
> *


x2
nice call raul.. im all late to see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 29 2006, 10:04 PM~6859277
> *i finally got up the cash agen for sic to do his work .. ill be shippin him my frame real soon  :biggrin:
> *


yaaayy!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 9 2007, 09:05 AM~6934428
> *and already havein probz with it  :angry:
> *


ohh yeah what happend !


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 8 2007, 05:11 PM~6934473
> *ohh yeah what happend !
> *


therez no way in hell it will drop it down thiz is juzt sittin there the cylinder iz hittin the fender and thatz az far az it goes in any further and itz gonna bend it :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP LOL


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

You can move the fitting to the rear bottom hole That will help. If you have any troubles call me Toll Free: 1- (866) 291- 8287


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

turn the ring upside down, that way it will not hit the fender


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lean the fender back all the way or bob it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 8 2007, 05:30 PM~6934670
> *turn the ring upside down, that way it will not hit the fender
> *


that does nothin but make it not drop the bike down even more


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 8 2007, 05:38 PM~6934753
> *lean the fender back all the way or bob it
> *


wut u mean?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 8 2007, 05:30 PM~6934659
> *You can move the fitting to the rear bottom hole That will help. If you have any troubles call me  Toll Free: 1- (866) 291- 8287
> *


iight thx wutz that cylinder rated at for psi??


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

The cylinder is rated at 250psi start at around a 60psi to hundred to see how it feels gradually give it more should be no more than 125 psi to lift the bike. Make sure the fittings are nice and snug use teflon tape.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 03:43 PM~6934816
> *wut u mean?
> *


cut it or lean the fender back as possible


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

is this the reason y the cylinder wont go all the way in and lay the bike low? should i make it str8?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 9 2007, 07:30 AM~6934670
> *turn the ring upside down, that way it will not hit the fender
> *


that might work, cause then the cylinder wont be hittin the fender


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 8 2007, 08:44 PM~6936772
> *that might work, cause then the cylinder wont be hittin the fender
> *


itz not the fender im worried about its the fact of the cylinder not goin all the way in the way it iz its gonna bend the arm of it do i gotta mod the crown or summin im so confused and dont wanna fuck it up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

welll i guess thiz wuz a waste of money cuz i cant figure it out :angry: and i wanted air ride why


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

some 1 plzzz wanna tell me what i gotta do to this to drop the bike down?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont get what you are trying to do.. im lost ass shit..
whats the problem


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 10:27 PM~6937700
> *some 1 plzzz wanna tell me what i gotta do to this to drop the bike down?
> 
> 
> ...


thiz is as low as it goes what do i have to do to get the cylinder to go all the way in so the bike aint stuck up in the air


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

your crown is the problem so is the ring they need to pivot


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 8 2007, 10:59 PM~6937975
> *your crown is the problem so is the ring they need to pivot
> *


k i think i know how 2 fix the crown but how am i suppose to make the ring pivet??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm.. i dont know what to tell u.. does the cylinder work when its not connected to the bike


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:33 PM~6938292
> *humm.. i dont know what to tell u.. does the cylinder work when its not connected to the bike
> *


dunno aint hooked it 2 it tryin 2 get it to fit ryte 1st


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 08:37 PM~6938339
> *dunno aint hooked it 2 it tryin 2 get it to fit ryte 1st
> *


it looks like it fits fine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shit im glad i looked at this I dont want to buy if its too hard to make it work


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 07:11 PM~6938098
> *k i think i know how 2 fix the crown but how am i suppose to make the ring pivet??
> *


try something like this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 8 2007, 08:13 PM~6938671
> *try something like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Hyme joint.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

all u need

seriosly no pivoting ring or any of that nonsense- and if you make a pair make me some too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 8 2007, 09:54 PM~6939108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i cant even tell wtf thats is...


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 09:04 PM~6939201
> *i cant even tell wtf thats is...
> *


x2 wtf is it?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 01:04 AM~6939201
> *i cant even tell wtf thats is...
> *


x3


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 9 2007, 12:13 AM~6938671
> *try something like this
> 
> 
> ...


k now where do i get thoz from and... how is that gonna work with my cylinder i cant see it workin


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 9 2007, 12:54 AM~6939108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

ugh ive tryed everything i dont get it hey bone have u even tryed these kitz b4 on a bike ?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

well that piece will make the crown pivot so that it does'nt block!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck youre stupid ! :angry: those pieces of metal are strip you can use thick metal old fork struts ! bend that ring ! and you wont be ablet to ride on it anyways! so it doesnt matter lower the fender make the tip of the bottom touch the ground and it will fit if the tire gets in the way then make the cylinder put up words and it wont hit anything and if you still cant make it work shoot youre self please! :uh:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 09:48 AM~6940531
> *fuck youre stupid !  :angry: those pieces of metal are strip you can use thick metal old fork struts ! bend that ring ! and you wont be ablet to ride on it anyways! so it doesnt matter lower the fender make the tip of the bottom touch the ground and it will fit if the tire gets in the way then make the cylinder put up words and it wont hit anything and if you still cant make it work shoot youre self please!  :uh:
> *


thats what i meaned with turning the ring upside down, it should work this way!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

did you get it fixed yet? honestly flip the ring over and have the cylinder pointingup and you wont have a problem !


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 04:48 PM~6943915
> *did you get it fixed yet? honestly flip the ring over and have the cylinder pointingup and you wont have a problem !
> *


i tryed that and therez no way the rod will fit in the hole


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

instead of putting the crown over the forks to bolt put the crown inside so it will move smothly and you can just put the ring up side down !


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

herez wit a str8 up ring do u see how far off it iz??


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 04:55 PM~6943962
> *instead of putting the crown over the forks to bolt put the crown inside so it will move smothly and you can just put the ring up side down !
> *


ummmmmm i had a hard time slippin that 1 over and u want me to put it on the inside


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

okay you see the crown (thats has the cylinder bolted to it ) well instead of boliting it that way make g between the fork bars instead of the out side this way it will move for you ! it just to bolts !  now go and try it ! it should only take a minute!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 05:00 PM~6944010
> *okay you see the crown (thats has the cylinder bolted to it ) well instead of boliting it that way make g between the fork bars instead of the out side this way it will move for you ! it just to bolts !   now go and try it ! it should only take a minute!
> *


lol k here goes nuttin


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 10 2007, 09:01 AM~6944020
> *lol k here goes nuttin
> *



okay post a picture ! so i can see how it seats ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 05:03 PM~6944030
> *okay post a picture ! so i can see how it seats !  :biggrin:
> *


k all it does it make the crown move still dont help me with the main prob of the cylinder arm goin all the way in 2 slam the bike witch iz the main reason i wanted thiz shit summin haz to happin with that ring i guess i need w/e that thing wuz someone said


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

a Hyme joint?? now where do i get thiz from?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any 1


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 10 2007, 09:21 AM~6944189
> *a Hyme joint?? now where do i get thiz from?
> *


make it !  so the proble is that it hits the fender right ! well take the fender off and see how much distance you have until it hits the tire !


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 05:29 PM~6944270
> *make it !   so the proble is that it hits the fender right ! well take the fender off and see how much distance you have until it hits the tire !
> *


wouldnt even know where 2 start


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

besidez my cylinder dont even have nothin like the 1 in the pic how the hell is that gonna work


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

BONE! is that bottle full? or empty u sent me? thx for the pen and maganet btw :thumbsup: but it would be really nice if thiz kit wouldve bolted ryte on for the price have u even tryed them on a bike? or do u just sell em ? :angry:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

now he runs away fuck this shit not fuckin happy at allllllllll


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 10 2007, 10:04 AM~6944602
> *now he runs away fuck this shit not fuckin happy at allllllllll
> *


who bone ? call him his the one that puts the set up together so just call him hell give you tips or ideas so just go ahead all call him before calling him out like this


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 06:12 PM~6944682
> *who bone ? call him his the one that puts the set up together so just call him hell give you tips or ideas so just go ahead all call him before calling him out like this
> *


i aint got no phone to thatz y im pissed he left he wuz juzt on and needz to clean out hiz inbox


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I told you already to give me a call it does bolt on and has worked for other people who have purchased one ...........I also had one on my bike at scrape by the lake .............. it would make more sense to call the guy who sold it to you almost every bike is a little different to modify it for most people is not a big deal .............If you don't want the system SEND IT BACK You asked for the tank to be filled and it is . ..............


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 9 2007, 07:04 PM~6945208
> *I told you already to give me a call it does bolt on and has worked for other people who have purchased one ...........I also had one on my bike at scrape by the lake .............. it would make more sense to call the guy who sold it to you  almost every bike is a little different  to modify it for most people is not a big deal .............If you don't want the system SEND IT BACK You asked for the tank to be filled and it is . ..............
> *


yea well i dont have a phone to right now and well what do i gotta do ive pozted picz of what its doin


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you know youre lying ! youre have internet see if you dont have long distance they by a phone card and i think bone has a 1800 number ? :uh:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 07:10 PM~6945283
> *you know youre lying ! youre have internet see if you dont have long distance they by a phone card and i think bone has a 1800 number ?  :uh:
> *


ur outta ur mind we use cell phonez here mine is a pos and drops calls left and ryte im waitin on my dad to get home from work so i can use hiz so why dont u juzt stfu and mind ur own bizz and i use cable here not dail up crap! :uh: buy a phone card lmao


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 10 2007, 11:12 AM~6945300
> *ur outta ur mind we use cell phonez here mine is a pos and drops calls left and ryte im waitin on my dad to get home from work so i can use hiz so why dont u juzt stfu and mind ur own bizz and i use cable here not dail up crap! :uh: buy a phone card lmao
> *


 :uh: stfu ! lol you wow trying to help retards is not easy you really need to shoot youre self cant even make a fucken cylinder work wow youre an idiot ! just get youre money back and give up for being an idiot !


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 07:17 PM~6945351
> *:uh: stfu ! lol you wow trying to help retards is not easy you really need to shoot youre self cant even make a fucken cylinder work wow youre an idiot ! just get youre money back and give up for being an idiot !
> *


fuck off it aint me itz the damn kit bike summin why dont u juzt mind ur own bizz if u cant get me any good advice on how to fix it o wait u told me to flip the ring lmao now whoz stupid :uh: :uh:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

You want the system to do something that requries modifications to make a bike lay low your gonna need brackets or if you go with straight forks with a extended crown it might do what you looking for the system to do is the system you have to make it work to your specs. the air ride is set up for you to ride if you drop it low you cant ride it that low so the height that it's at is as low as it's gonna get your only gonna go up from there .......now if low with custom bracket and a hyme joint that will be the way to go if thats what you want it's hard to tell but if your working with a girls frame the neck is longer than one thats on a schwinn or repo. and that changes it still It's just hard to keep going back and forth writing it but I am willing to help you out. the air system is meant to lift the ride not lay it low the lowest point is the lowest point you make it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 9 2007, 05:27 PM~6945455
> *You want the system to do something that requries modifications to make a bike lay low your gonna need brackets  or if you go with straight forks with a extended crown it might do what you looking for the system to do is the system you have to make it work to your specs. the air ride is set up for you to ride if you drop it low you cant ride it that low so the height that it's at is as low as it's gonna get your only gonna go up from there .......now if low with custom bracket and a hyme joint that will be the way to go if thats what you want it's hard to tell but if your working with a girls frame the neck is longer than one thats on a schwinn or repo. and that changes it still  It's just hard to keep going back and forth writing it  but I am willing to help you out. the air system is meant to lift the ride not lay it low the lowest point is the lowest point you make it.
> *


which is why im setting up the prohopper cylinders with air


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 9 2007, 07:27 PM~6945455
> *You want the system to do something that requries modifications to make a bike lay low your gonna need brackets  or if you go with straight forks with a extended crown it might do what you looking for the system to do is the system you have to make it work to your specs. the air ride is set up for you to ride if you drop it low you cant ride it that low so the height that it's at is as low as it's gonna get your only gonna go up from there .......now if low with custom bracket and a hyme joint that will be the way to go if thats what you want it's hard to tell but if your working with a girls frame the neck is longer than one thats on a schwinn or repo. and that changes it still  It's just hard to keep going back and forth writing it  but I am willing to help you out. the air system is meant to lift the ride not lay it low the lowest point is the lowest point you make it.
> *


iight makes a lil more sence so i got sum cutting and what not to do in otha wordz lol sry for trippin out but i have a very low patience level


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

and yea its on a girls frame


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 9 2007, 07:50 PM~6945654
> *and yea its on a girls frame
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool I'll help you in any way I can


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 9 2007, 07:04 PM~6945208
> *I told you already to give me a call it does bolt on and has worked for other people who have purchased one ...........I also had one on my bike at scrape by the lake .............. it would make more sense to call the guy who sold it to you  almost every bike is a little different  to modify it for most people is not a big deal .............If you don't want the system SEND IT BACK You asked for the tank to be filled and it is . ..............
> *


whoz the otha people that bought thiz kit? fill me in on what u did!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

and what kinda bracketz do i need?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

o well i give up any 1 wanna make me summin i need cuz i dont get thiz shit been messin around with it usein down crownz EVERYTHING i can think of or with the toolz i have :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

is this what i need for bracketz?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

i did mine like 7 years ago all i did was drill the crown out and the neck thing

but this is my own kit


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 9 2007, 06:50 PM~6945654
> *and yea its on a girls frame
> 
> 
> ...


bike is str8 but move the exhausts to the back wheel dude


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 10 2007, 06:42 PM~6953991
> *bike is str8 but move the exhausts to the back wheel dude
> *


no thx every 1 has em there i like where they at and its still in the back :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Try flipping the ring upside down like this:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes thats what me and bad news are saying to, normaly it should work like this...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 9 2007, 09:00 PM~6946806
> *is this what i need for bracketz?
> 
> 
> ...


those are for a hydro setup


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2007, 05:10 PM~6961952
> *those are for a hydro setup
> *


yea but from what im told imma need thoz and the cylinderz from prohopper to run airride how i want to


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

like i said in the pm that 1 seemz to work fine i dont get it so wut do i need to fix thiz 1 but it dont matta if i cant ride on it and use it :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

any 1 wanna tell me what that bike haz that mine dont to work? and for sum reason that cylinder lookz way bigger then the 1 i have do i need a guyz frame insted of a girlz what plzz i wanna get to the end of thiz shit dont have the loot to keep wastein!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i wish i new how to help you man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 12 2007, 12:13 AM~6965616
> *i wish i new how to help you man
> *


lol me 2


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2007, 04:00 PM~6961513
> *Try flipping the ring upside down like this:
> 
> 
> ...


ive tryed that it just makes the bike look retarded with the huge thing sticking up in the air ... still gets stuck


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

yep flippin the ring didnt do anything but make it worse


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

lowerdinu - just buyA DOWN CROWN AND A SMALLER CYLINDER FROM BONE it will work .. trust me .. just buy it and see


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 12 2007, 12:28 AM~6965790
> *lowerdinu - just buyA DOWN CROWN AND A SMALLER CYLINDER FROM BONE  it will work .. trust me .. just buy it and see
> *


i have a down crown and i needed a beefy cylinder cuz i wanted to be able to ride it i dont build trailer queenz he tellz me i need the prohopper cylinderz to do what i wanna do witch is slam the bike low and beable to ride it but yet in that video he pozted he said its the same kit as mine thatz why i want to know wut that bike has mine dont


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 9 2007, 12:56 PM~6943975
> *herez wit a str8 up ring do u see how far off it iz??
> 
> 
> ...


ill help you just post pics like these ones but with the down crown


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 12 2007, 01:46 AM~6966702
> *ill help you just post pics like these ones but with the down crown
> *


cummin ryte up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 12 2007, 01:46 AM~6966702
> *ill help you just post pics like these ones but with the down crown
> *


here it is with bent ring








and here it is with str8 ring but its juzt a tad bit offto screw in the hole with out messin the threads up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

flip the ring upside down :twak:


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

maybe you have to remove that serrated ring so your crown can pivot.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

The only problem is what you want the bike to do the lowest point when the cylinder is *in* is the lowest the bike will get from there hitting the switch will lift the bike raising it. ...............on the bike on the vid every thing is stock ext crown , straight forks, regular support bars the ring is modified bent about 90 degrees towards the back............ I'm sure the bike would lift me no problem but like with anything going 20 miles an hour and something *modifed* snaps or doesn't hold  I'll leave that to cats like lownslow who don't mind a little pain for pleasure  ............I'm sure the prohopper ones will say for off road use only too  








same set up same cylinder


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 12 2007, 07:30 AM~6968003
> *flip the ring upside down :twak:
> *


 :twak: ryte back atcha! now wtf u think thatz gonna do!!??
funny hiz ring aint upside down and my pther prob is the fuckin cylinder hitz the wheel i see a fender and a wheel on hiz thiz iz a bunch of bullshit!!!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

all i gotta say if all thiz bs is cuz i got a damn girlz frame u thinkim pissed now oooo loard!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 03:52 PM~6970489
> *all i gotta say if all thiz bs is cuz i got a damn girlz frame u thinkim pissed now oooo loard!!
> *


That is the reason! Head tube is bigger on a girls frame.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 04:07 PM~6970603
> *That is the reason! Head tube is bigger on a girls frame.
> *


so y couldnt people tell me thiz weekz ago!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

well thatz another $35.95 pluz shipping i aint got :banghead:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

use the str8 ring for the extended crown and just bend the ring up a lil more till it matches and use the extened crown


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

did you talk to the bone collector on the phone? I've seen that set up first hand on his bike and it works fine. Look at the pics carefully that he posted and compare it to yours and I'm sure you will find the problem.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 12 2007, 07:08 AM~6968243
> *The only problem is what you want the bike to do the lowest point when the cylinder is in is the lowest the bike will get from there hitting the switch will lift the bike raising it. ...............on the bike on the vid every thing is stock ext crown , straight forks, regular support bars the ring is modified bent about 90 degrees towards the back............ I'm sure the bike would lift me no problem but like with anything going 20 miles an hour and something modifed snaps or doesn't hold    I'll leave that to cats like lownslow who don't mind a little pain for pleasure   ............I'm sure the prohopper ones will say for off road use only too
> 
> 
> ...


bend the ring like that


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 04:23 PM~6970699
> *did you talk to the bone collector on the phone?  I've seen that set up first hand on his bike and it works fine. Look at the pics carefully that he posted and compare it to yours and I'm sure you will find the problem.
> *


no i didnt but everything lookz the same but u said itz the frame so i guess i need a guyz frame


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 03:22 PM~6970689
> *use the str8 ring for the extended crown and just bend the ring up  a lil more till it matches and use the extened crown
> *


yeah what he said should work  except the part about what bone stated and your doing 20 down a hill or something and you eat cement  and yes i got a little experience on doing that :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 04:28 PM~6970731
> *no i didnt but everything lookz the same but u said itz the frame so i guess i need a guyz frame
> *


If you have one just try it on that boys frame,and see if it works.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 12 2007, 04:30 PM~6970744
> *If you have one just try it on that boys frame,and see if it works.
> *


i have 1 but itz my good bike i didnt feel like takein that 1 apart and fuck up the paint


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bend that ring n try it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 12 2007, 02:29 PM~6970737
> *yeah what he said should work  except the part about what bone stated and your doing 20 down a hill or something and you eat cement  and yes i got a little experience on doing that :biggrin:
> *


it didnt happen going downhill for me


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 12 2007, 04:29 PM~6970737
> *yeah what he said should work  except the part about what bone stated and your doing 20 down a hill or something and you eat cement  and yes i got a little experience on doing that :biggrin:
> *


lmao i cruz i dont try and reach max speedz itz a damn low low i save the 20+mph for the bmx dayz lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

fuck thiz shit i cant even get the brand new crown off my other bike im not tryin 2 fuck up the paint or anything on it i want thiz fuckin prob fixed for free i think spendin 315 fuckin buxx on a airkit i cant even use iz enuff or we gonna have sum fuckin probz here every 1 else can buy thiz shit and it "workz" ive had it :angry: i would like to know how if the cylinder iz olny 60 buxx then how the hell a 20 buck tank and lil partz = to 315 im ready to fuckin explode!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 06:56 PM~6972407
> *fuck thiz shit i cant even get the brand new crown off my other bike im not tryin 2 fuck up the paint or anything on it i want thiz fuckin prob fixed for free i think spendin 315 fuckin buxx on a airkit i cant even use iz enuff or we gonna have sum fuckin probz here every 1 else can buy thiz shit and it "workz" ive had it  :angry: i would like to know how if the cylinder iz olny 60 buxx then how the hell a 20 buck tank and lil partz = to 315 im ready to fuckin explode!!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 11 2007, 10:06 PM~6966952
> *n2.jpg[/img]
> and here it is with str8 ring but its juzt a tad bit offto screw in the hole with out messin the threads up
> 
> ...


loosen the two screws that are on the down crown then bend the ring a little more back on till the cylinder goes in


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 12 2007, 09:01 PM~6972982
> *now bend this a little more back on till the cylinder goes in
> *


u cant the damn cylinder iz on the wheel az of that pick no way in hell it workz!!!!!!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 05:03 PM~6972992
> *u cant the damn cylinder iz on the wheel az of that pick no way in hell it workz!!!!!!
> *


i edited my post check agian


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

what i want iz either i ship th hole fuckin bike to bone and he putz it on since itz hiz shit or sum 1 in thiz hell hole of a state michigan that knowz come 2 my crib and doin i dont have the patience or money 2 keep bullshittin with thiz


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 05:11 PM~6973061
> *what i want iz either i ship th hole fuckin bike to bone and he putz it on since itz hiz shit or sum 1 in thiz hell hole of a state michigan that knowz come 2 my crib and doin i dont have the patience or money 2 keep bullshittin with thiz
> *


did you bend the ring back yet?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

It's more than obvious to me and everyone else reading this You need to send the system back ........Getting upset about the price Three different people including myself have tried to help you with it I've given you my 1800- number No call ............Do yourself and me a favor give up on air is not for you with almost anything you buy custom there's a small (sometimes a lot of modifing) in this case small amount that must be done. I told you a couple of days ago If the system is not for you *SEND IT BACK* but I think it's unnecessary to bash the price or how it works because you cant figure it OUT.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 12 2007, 09:20 PM~6973133
> *It's more than obvious to me and everyone else reading this You need to send the system back ........Getting upset about the price Three different people including myself have tried to help you with it I've given you my 1800- number No call ............Do yourself and me a favor give up on air is not for you with almost anything you buy custom there's a small (sometimes a lot of modifing) in this case small amount that must be done. I told you a couple of days ago If the system is not for you SEND IT BACK but I think it's unnecessary to bash the price or how it works because you cant figure it OUT.
> *


nah fuck that cuz you knew what i wanted how many damn questionz did i ask u b4 i even ordered the shit if every 1 else haz the shit then wutz the tip ur holdin back!! itz not that i cant figure it out it should be a bolt on product for the fuckin price!! and what thiz is the 3rd time now i dont have a workin phone suppose to get a new 1 soon but im not made of money so what u want me 2 do take my damn bike and toolz to a payphone and work on it!? i dont think so. so the olny thing obvious to me is itz not the same kit and therez summin some 1 aint tellin me wut good would callin u do anyway if u cant even tell me over the net i dont get it and for it needin a guyz frame i dont see wut the diff iz the head tube iz the same damn size maybe if i had all the toolz you all do i could fix the pos!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 08:29 PM~6973227
> * for it needin a guyz frame i dont see wut the diff iz the head tube iz the same damn size maybe if i had all the toolz you all do i could fix the pos!!!
> *


No, :nono: the girls head tube is way bigger than a boys head tube on a Schwinn.
Also try taking it to a bike shop they might know something about a air setup. :dunno: Custom chopper(motorcycles) shops know about air setups. Or try looking in a phone book for help. Phone books are big I'm sure at least one number in there will help you with your problem. If all else fails send it back I amm needing an air setup soon. :biggrin: I'm sure bone will give me a good price on your used one.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 11:38 AM~6970386
> *:twak:  ryte back atcha! now wtf u think thatz gonna do!!??
> funny hiz ring aint upside down and my pther prob is the fuckin cylinder hitz the wheel i see a fender and a wheel on hiz thiz iz a bunch of bullshit!!!!
> 
> ...


get another one of those rings dont bend it but flip it upside down then move the adjustable crown up that will work


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i gave up explaining to him hes hopeless


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 12 2007, 10:53 PM~6973893
> *i gave up explaining to him hes hopeless
> *


ur fuckin hopeless u mr know it all then bring ur azz here and lemme see you do it with the toolz i have not gonna happen :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 09:00 PM~6973944
> *ur fuckin hopeless u mr know it all then bring ur azz here and lemme see you do it with the toolz i have not gonna happen  :uh:
> *


i dont know it all just make a pivoting crown with a hyme joint and this shit wouldve been solved pages ago. you dont have the right tools i figure that muchyou probably built your whole bike with a cresent wrench

btw


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 12 2007, 11:06 PM~6974001
> *i dont know it all just make a pivoting crown with a hyme joint and this shit wouldve been solved pages ago.  you dont have the right tools i figure that muchyou probably built your whole bike with a cresent wrench
> 
> btw
> ...


i shouldnt have to repair a fuckin 315 $ product and so where does thiz hyme joint come from and y the hell wusnt it with the kit if thats what it needs to work!!????


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 10:15 PM~6975617
> *i shouldnt have to repair a fuckin 315 $ product and so where does thiz hyme joint come from and y the hell wusnt it with the kit if thats what it needs to work!!????
> *


JUST DO WAT I OTLD U N IT WILL WORK


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 02:47 AM~6975841
> *JUST DO WAT I OTLD U N IT WILL WORK
> *


i dont have the tool 2 drill out a new ring the hole is bigger in the 1 i got with the kit not 2 mention i cant juzt go to a local store and buy one cuz this state suxx so thatz 4.95 pluz shipping for another damn ring


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 07:37 PM~6938339
> *dunno aint hooked it 2 it tryin 2 get it to fit ryte 1st
> *


so ur telling us u havent hoked up the air setup yet n ur trying to lower it n raise it ?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 11 2007, 10:06 PM~6966952
> *here it is with bent ring
> 
> 
> ...


alright look bend the ring bac to how it was 
then flip it upside down 
then move the adjustable crown up so the cilinder is pointing up not straight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 12 2007, 05:29 PM~6973227
> *nah fuck that cuz you knew what i wanted how many damn questionz did i ask u b4 i even ordered the shit if every 1 else haz the shit then wutz the tip ur holdin back!! itz not that i cant figure it out it should be a bolt on product for the fuckin price!! and what thiz is the 3rd time now i dont have a workin phone suppose to get a new 1 soon but im not made of money so what u want me 2 do take my damn bike and toolz to a payphone and work on it!? i dont think so. so the olny thing  obvious to me is itz not the same kit and therez summin some 1 aint tellin me wut good would callin u do anyway if u cant even tell me over the net i dont get it and for it needin a guyz frame i dont see wut the diff iz the head tube iz the same damn size maybe if i had all the toolz you all do i could fix the pos!!!
> *


Not all air systems need a hyme joint. You should be able to find a hyme joint at a hardware store. They are not expencive at all. 

The fact that your frame is a girls frame make a huge difference becasue your fork is designed for a boys frame with a smaller head tube. So when you got to put on it on a girls frame, the geometry is all wrong and nothing will line up. 

The way I see it, you have a few options. 

1.) Bye a hyme joint
2.) Buy a custom fork that will line everything up. 
3.) Give up and send the kit back.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 04:19 PM~6978147
> *Not all air systems need a hyme joint. You should be able to find a hyme joint at a hardware store. They are not expencive at all.
> 
> Good advise!</span>*


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 13 2007, 01:00 PM~6978344
> *Good advise!
> *


x2 then one of our members can buy it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2007, 04:19 PM~6978147
> *Not all air systems need a hyme joint. You should be able to find a hyme joint at a hardware store. They are not expencive at all.
> 
> The fact that your frame is a girls frame make a huge difference becasue your fork is designed for a boys frame with a smaller head tube. So when you got to put on it on a girls frame, the geometry is all wrong and nothing will line up.
> ...


ill figure it out


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 13 2007, 05:05 PM~6978382
> *x2 then one of our members can buy it
> *


hmmm im sure he has more kitz :uh:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

just woulda been nice if i was told this shit from the get go!!
The fact that your frame is a girls frame make a huge difference becasue your fork is designed for a boys frame with a smaller head tube. So when you got to put on it on a girls frame, the geometry is all wrong and nothing will line up.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dont be afrade to do a lil kitbashing thats the fun of it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 01:27 PM~6985074
> *dont be afrade to do a lil kitbashing thats the fun of it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 14 2007, 05:27 PM~6985074
> *dont be afrade to do a lil kitbashing thats the fun of it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 14 2007, 12:38 PM~6984807
> *just woulda been nice if i was told this shit from the get go!!
> The fact that your frame is a girls frame make a huge difference becasue your fork is designed for a boys frame with a smaller head tube. So when you got to put on it on a girls frame, the geometry is all wrong and nothing will line up.
> *


I thought everyone knew about that?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2007, 10:25 PM~6987198
> *I thought everyone knew about that?
> *


they said it could be but then again ive been told it coulda been alot of thingz


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

should have a frame in a few dayz :biggrin: then i hope it goes more smooth from there :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

wooohooo i just got my net back cable guy said 1 of my neighbors unpluged it imma kill em!!!


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 8 2007, 09:27 PM~6937700
> *some 1 plzzz wanna tell me what i gotta do to this to drop the bike down?
> 
> 
> ...


put a heim joint on the cylinder and weld 2 tabs on the spring perch to mount it through

yeah that seems like a not out of the box kit like you thougt


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 8 2007, 11:23 PM~6938763
> *:thumbsup: Hyme joint.
> *


anybody want these cylinders 

got the last few of these cylinder
for that real Og lowrider look 

these are from 1957 and 1958 with stamped badges


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 8 2007, 11:13 PM~6938671
> *try something like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Jan 20 2007, 03:06 PM~7039423
> *put a heim joint on the cylinder and weld 2 tabs on the spring perch to mount it through
> 
> yeah that seems like a not out of the box kit like you thougt
> *


i would do that but i dont have a welder and i dont think jb weld gonna work for that lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i understand addin the tabz on the spring perch but how am i suppose to put a hyme joint on my cylinder it dont have the threads on it like the one in the pic?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 20 2007, 07:28 PM~7042006
> *i understand addin the tabz on the spring perch but how am i suppose to put a hyme joint on my cylinder it dont have the threads on it like the one in the pic?
> 
> 
> ...


send me the bike n the setup n ill set it up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 20 2007, 11:30 PM~7042020
> *send me the bike n the setup n ill set it up
> *


lol i dont know u if i did i would thx tho


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

can any 1 tell me the size of the threaded area on bones cylinderz??


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

y dont u ask him


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 21 2007, 10:42 PM~7048356
> *y dont u ask him
> *


i sent a pm already but he hasnt responded wuz juzt tryin to see if some one else knew that bought the kit tryin 2 order up sum partz here !!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

y dont u try wat was told to u first n bent the ring 90degreas make it str8 n c if that works for u


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 21 2007, 10:47 PM~7048404
> *y dont u try wat was told to u first n bent the ring 90degreas make it  str8 n c if that works for u
> *


it didnt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

if thts a girls frame. i got a custom one made for my girls frame heres a pic


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 22 2007, 08:32 PM~7056891
> *if thts a girls frame. i got a custom one made for my girls frame heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...


yea thatz what i wuz thinkin my buddy can get steel L bracketz from his work like wut u got goin there u got air on that bike?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

no its just for the spring can be stright


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ey dinu look in your pm


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 22 2007, 08:51 PM~7057107
> *no its just for the spring can be stright
> *


o iight


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got my joint now im gettin sum shit welded then itz time to have sum fun :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

im juzt waitin on my weldin work to be done then imma put it to the tezt hope it workz out :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got my reg air tank done up 2day! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

did that regulator come with bone's kit?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

what size hoses did bone's kit come with?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

should put a guage on the other side where u caped it off to see how much u have in the tank


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 24 2007, 07:20 PM~7074314
> *did that regulator come with bone's kit?
> *


no i got that one from homedepot for that tank but hiz did come with one


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 24 2007, 07:24 PM~7074346
> *should put a guage on the other side where u caped it off to see how much u have in the tank
> *


oh? another 1 then? the otha guage is juzt to tell me wut i go it regulated to huh?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 24 2007, 05:30 PM~7074409
> *oh? another 1 then? the otha guage is juzt to tell me wut i go it regulated to huh?
> *


yup


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Jan 24 2007, 07:21 PM~7074318
> *what size hoses did bone's kit come with?
> *


they are 1/4 i do beleave


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 24 2007, 07:31 PM~7074427
> *yup
> *


damn it another trip back to homedepot lol


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool!!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 24 2007, 07:35 PM~7074470
> *cool!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id u havea ace hardwear or dale they have guadges like myne there small and low pro


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 24 2007, 09:20 PM~7075388
> *id u havea ace hardwear or dale  they have guadges like myne there small and low pro
> *


mine iz the small 1s olny like a inch wide


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

thats all i need is a regulator now


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Jan 26 2007, 11:29 AM~7091807
> *thats all i need is a regulator  now
> *


sweeeet


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got my ring back today gota wai to drill the holez cuz i cant find my damn batt for my drill and my power drill my cat jacked up :angry:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 30 2007, 11:19 PM~7133372
> *
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I was being sad for you because you can not find your drill sorry homie.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 30 2007, 11:27 PM~7133457
> *I was being sad for you because you can not find your drill sorry homie.
> *


lol o thx homie i got the drill juzt not the batt.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

why arnt u in thee artistcs no more lowforlife


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I do not know I just do not what to be in a club at the time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 30 2007, 08:37 PM~7133587
> *why arnt u in thee artistcs no more lowforlife
> *


ITS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

SIC'N'TWISTED it fine.but thank you


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 08:39 PM~7133614
> *ITS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 haaahahahahahahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 30 2007, 07:39 PM~7133614
> *ITS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jan 30 2007, 10:37 PM~7133598
> *I do not know I just do not what to be in a club at the time.
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

i dont know if any ones said it r not but where can i get a bleeder cap?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 31 2007, 02:32 PM~7138339
> *i dont know if any ones said it r not but where can i get a bleeder cap?
> *


bone might sell em http://www.nybonecollectors.com/
orrr u can go to a local paint ball shop


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

ait thanks cus im usin a paint ball guns air tank. they say its way cleaner n better than co2.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 31 2007, 05:31 PM~7140033
> *ait thanks cus im usin a paint ball guns air tank. they say its way cleaner n better than co2.
> *


paint ball tanks are Co2


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 31 2007, 03:45 PM~7140159
> *paint ball tanks are Co2
> *


or nitrogen tanks, expensive shit though


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 31 2007, 03:45 PM~7140159
> *paint ball tanks are Co2
> *


not any more. they use ta be filled wit co2 gas now there st8 oxgen.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 31 2007, 07:17 PM~7140885
> *not any more. they use ta be filled wit co2 gas now there st8 oxgen.
> *


really?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea. last time i went i had ta buy a new gun cus of dat.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 31 2007, 08:16 PM~7141495
> *yea. last time i went i had ta buy a new gun cus of dat.
> *


ill have to look into that when it comez time for me to refill my tank


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

yea if its co2 i dnt think there gonna fill it. cus mine is st8 air


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

there are tanks for air, co2, and nitrogen for paintball guns. you cant put air into a co2 tank. have to buy air tank. co2 is the cheapest tank


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

there we go! yea wat he said. n they do more air than any thing now cus its tha cleanest. thanks schwinn73! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i think i got her workin gonna hook up the co2 2morrow and see what happenz :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 1 2007, 12:20 AM~7143926
> *nice
> *


thx :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 31 2007, 10:37 PM~7144089
> *thx  :biggrin:
> *


your welcome lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

foook im still waiting for miine..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

your getting on to


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

damm im gonna have to make a custom crown for mine cause that doesnt look like much of a drop


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7151530
> *damm im gonna have to make a custom crown for mine cause that doesnt look like much of a drop
> *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i wanna lay sproket thats why i got pro hopper cylinders


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 1 2007, 10:42 PM~7152203
> *i wanna lay sproket thats why i got pro hopper cylinders
> *


thatz coo if i added to that crown or made a longer one i could lay sproket with that cylinder but im happy with it like that its alot better then when i 1st started with it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 1 2007, 08:46 PM~7152244
> *thatz coo if i added to that crown or made a longer one i could lay sproket with that cylinder but im happy with it like that its alot better then when i 1st started with it
> *


looks good i got a girls schwinn frame im adding the cylinder to but im gonna see if the tripple twist crown is longer than a twisted


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 1 2007, 10:53 PM~7152354
> *looks good i got a girls schwinn frame im adding the cylinder to but im gonna see if the tripple twist crown is longer than a twisted
> *


i think they are by a lil bit


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

instead of making a crown you can mak a new L bracket like mine and drop it an inch or 2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7153211
> *instead of making a crown you can mak a new L bracket like mine and drop it an inch or 2
> *


i want air rides too


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i just got mine from bone cant wait to put it together


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 2 2007, 12:01 AM~7153302
> *i just got mine from bone cant wait to put it together
> *


sweet gl homie hope its not on a girls frame lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 1 2007, 09:03 PM~7153321
> *sweet gl homie hope its not on a girls frame lol
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 2 2007, 12:40 AM~7153695
> *thanks homie..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

where you all mount ur co2 tankz ? im havein a hard time figurein out where imma put it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

behind or under the seat


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 3 2007, 03:32 AM~7163247
> *behind or under the seat
> *


i wuz told olny to put it straight up or on a slight angle and i dont have room under my seat


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i think imma get one of thoz chrome water bottle holderz and mount it to the fender :biggrin: juzt came to mind lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i got my tank holder :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

juzt mounted it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thats bad ass.. i wonder if you can get a co2 tank chromed.. what happen to the air instead of co2


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 3 2007, 07:01 PM~7167369
> *thats bad ass.. i wonder if you can get a co2 tank chromed.. what happen to the air instead of co2
> *


if u cant get it chromed get it painted to match the bike n pinstripe it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 3 2007, 10:01 PM~7167369
> *thats bad ass.. i wonder if you can get a co2 tank chromed.. what happen to the air instead of co2
> *


i got the air tank still juzt fixin it up for co2 1st then im gonna figure out how to mount the otha tank


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got my diamond plate today gonna work on it when i get my heater in the garage its 2 out -16 with the windchill way to cold


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

whats the diamond plate for? the tank and skirts?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 4 2007, 08:29 PM~7173845
> *whats the diamond plate for? the tank and skirts?
> *


yep


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

are you going to weld it on?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sneak_@Feb 5 2007, 11:30 AM~7178095
> *are you going to weld it on?
> *


no jb weld


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got 1 cut today still need to shape it a lil more but to fuckin cold out to work


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

what color u piantin ur bike


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 6 2007, 02:02 AM~7186170
> *what color u piantin ur bike
> *


might get the multi chrome

















or i might use the green or blue if not both with the illuminite for stripein or summin wut u think?
























:biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

whatcha think people? :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

painting your bike that color will def be different. it would look better with pinstrips you can see instead of illuminite. how do i get a cylinder, air switch and co2 bleeder that has a 1/8 size hole to fit a 1/4 air line? where can i find these fittings, i went to home dept and couldnt find it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 6 2007, 11:24 PM~7194205
> *painting your bike that color will def be different. it would look better with pinstrips you can see instead of illuminite. how do i get a cylinder, air switch and co2 bleeder that has a 1/8 size hole to fit a 1/4 air line? where can i find these fittings, i went to home dept and couldnt find it
> *


i got all my fittingz at homedepot u gotta go in the plumming area they got a shit load of em they even have a thing up so you can tezt fit of all the diff sizes


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i wish the home depot near me had all this in the plumbing section =(


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 6 2007, 11:37 PM~7194376
> *i wish the home depot near me had all this in the plumbing section =(
> *


you got a nankin hardware?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont think we have that in ca


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 7 2007, 12:11 AM~7194773
> *i dont think we have that in ca
> *


just find another lil local hardware store or summin :thumbsup:


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

that anodized blue look would be cool wit the diamond plating. are those duplicolor paints?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 7 2007, 02:36 AM~7196386
> *that anodized blue look would be cool wit the diamond plating. are those duplicolor paints?
> *


the blue n green is dupli color but the multi chrome aint


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtgw1a_@Feb 7 2007, 04:36 PM~7196386
> *that anodized blue look would be cool wit the diamond plating. are those duplicolor paints?
> *


x2 the diamond bits will shine like crazy lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 7 2007, 06:24 AM~7197021
> *x2 the diamond bits will shine like crazy lol
> *


what ur talkin paintin the diamond plate blue to and juzt leave the diamond bitz chrome?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 7 2007, 06:39 AM~7197036
> *what ur talkin paintin the diamond plate blue to and juzt leave the diamond bitz chrome?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nah just mean that seems they have like angled bits, it will shine different then the flat part of the metal?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

paint the whole bike multi color chrome and pin strip it to brg out the lines of your bike so it doesnt look so plain.. or murals =)


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 7 2007, 09:53 PM~7202639
> *nah just mean that seems they have like angled bits, it will shine different then the flat part of the metal?
> *


ooooooo iight


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

btp1 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any pics of it hopping ????


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 10 2007, 03:41 PM~7226080
> *any pics of it hopping ????
> *


not yet still workin on a few thingz with it and waitin on the other switch i will pozt vidz of it when im done


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

coool


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Feb 10 2007, 03:47 PM~7226132
> *coool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

are you using a 3 inch down crown with a bent fork? cuhz thts what i plan to do n want to make sure it worked cuhz i seen bones n other bikes tihe a straight fork with a 3 or 6 inch down crown im not sure wich


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 11 2007, 11:09 PM~7234898
> *are you using a 3 inch down crown with a bent fork? cuhz thts what i plan to do n want to make sure it worked cuhz i seen bones n other bikes tihe a straight fork with a  3 or 6 inch down crown im not sure wich
> *


itz a 6inch and yes with a bent fork


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

whered did you get the heim joint? does it screw right on to the cylinder?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 6 2007, 09:24 PM~7194205
> *painting your bike that color will def be different. it would look better with pinstrips you can see instead of illuminite. how do i get a cylinder, air switch and co2 bleeder that has a 1/8 size hole to fit a 1/4 air line? where can i find these fittings, i went to home dept and couldnt find it*


I TOLD YOU...YOU WONT BE ABLE TO FIND ANY....GET YOUR SET-UP FROM BONE COLLECTOR...200 BUCKS AINT GOING TO DO NOTHING


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 13 2007, 12:00 AM~7244219
> *I TOLD YOU...YOU WONT BE ABLE TO FIND ANY....GET YOUR SET-UP FROM BONE COLLECTOR...200 BUCKS AINT GOING TO DO NOTHING
> *


x2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:00 PM~7244219
> *I TOLD YOU...YOU WONT BE ABLE TO FIND ANY....GET YOUR SET-UP FROM BONE COLLECTOR...200 BUCKS AINT GOING TO DO NOTHING
> *


i did get an air kit for under 200.. cylinder, switch, bleeder 115.00 from bone,25 ft hose 6.00, fittings 10.00, 20oz co2 15.00, air regulator 6.00, down crown 20.00 i just need a hiem joint n make the braket like lowerdinu..


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i guess i proved you guys wrong..


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 12:32 AM~7244726
> *i did get an air kit for under 200.. cylinder, switch, bleeder 115.00 from bone,25 ft hose 6.00, fittings 10.00, 20oz co2 15.00, air regulator 6.00, down crown 20.00 i just need a hiem joint n make the braket like lowerdinu..
> *


 if ur puttin it on a guyz frame u might not need it i put mine on a girlz frame the heim joint that is


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea i think i need it cuhz my cylinder doesnt line up right.. ill take a picture


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 12:42 AM~7244871
> *yea i think i need it cuhz my cylinder doesnt line up right.. ill take a picture
> *


k


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 12:42 AM~7244871
> *yea i think i need it cuhz my cylinder doesnt line up right.. ill take a picture
> *


did u bend the ring to a 90angle


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i know what ppl are going to say.. juss tilt the cylinders nose down n stick it in the hole.. fender is in the way.. and if i got it in the hole cylinder wouldnt line up straight enough so it can go up and down freely it will just stay up and wouldnt be able to go down


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 13 2007, 12:55 AM~7244998
> *did u bend the ring to a 90angle
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thats with my sproket on the floor.. the cylinder doesnt reach the ring so bending it wont help


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

the kit aint made for bent forks if u look at bones site is on some str8 forks the ring will b need to b in a 90angle to work anyways ur going to need to mod it to work


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 01:11 AM~7245116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep all the probz i had so juzt get a heim joint and weld 2 tabz on the ring but bend the ring back some to 90 i think mine wuz a lil bit forward :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

im a have my bones kit done this weekend if i make time for it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

take a pic if you get it done


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 13 2007, 01:36 AM~7245338
> *im a have my bones kit done this weekend if i make time for it
> *


sweet it seemz like soonz i got mine everyone started gettin them to. ur welcome bone! :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 01:37 AM~7245345
> *take a pic if you get it done
> *


it will b done not sure this week been workin on my truck


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x2


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

just flip the bolt ring upside down and it wont hit the fender

you better not be usin co2 with your $6 regulator

you dont have to chrome that tank just polish it its aluminum


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its a 160 psi regulator like everyone else is using.. but ima switch the guage out n put a 200 or 300 which ever i can get a hold of


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

flipping the ring down doesnt help i tried it with the ext crown and reg.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 10:09 PM~7252256
> *flipping the ring down doesnt help i tried it with the ext crown and reg.
> *


yep i been threw all thiz stuff and nothin worked but the heim joint :thumbsup:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i neva tryed all that stuff with a str8 fork tho but i dont like em


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7252106
> *its a 160 psi regulator like everyone else is using.. but ima switch the guage out n put a 200 or 300 which ever i can get a hold of
> 
> 
> ...


lookz kinda cheap i like the one i got from home depot its got the lock on it to prevent psi boost


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it was cheap.. it will work.. is yours plastic? i didnt see any other regulators except these kind at home depot n autozone except mines chrome


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 14 2007, 09:21 PM~7262874
> *it was cheap.. it will work.. is yours plastic? i didnt see any other regulators except these kind at home depot n autozone except mines chrome
> *


the adjuster for the flow is but the rest is metal


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this is exactly what i want

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6JMqqdcr9Y


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 14 2007, 11:28 PM~7264045
> *this is exactly what i want
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6JMqqdcr9Y
> *


i dont like the way it sounds goin up and to slow


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

that bike would be good for adjusting whatever height you want for the bike.. but that setup doesnt look too great


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

mine... not chrome .. but it works


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thiz is mine


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 14 2007, 10:09 PM~7264436
> *i dont like the way it sounds goin up and to slow
> *


yeah he got the compressor hooked on the bike


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

he got the compressor and no tank thats why its slow

if he put a tank it could be faster


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 15 2007, 07:31 AM~7266565
> *yeah he got the compressor hooked on the bike
> *


well thatz different wonderin y it sounded like that


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

lowerdinu i pmed you iono if you got it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 15 2007, 11:45 PM~7273745
> *lowerdinu i pmed you iono if you got it
> *


juzt did


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

got this awhile ago its one of thos led scanners things u can program anything you want it to say might put it on the low low somehow make a nice clean way to mount it 

http://media.putfile.com/Picture-062-74


----------



## THE RUNS (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 14 2007, 09:15 PM~7264525
> *mine... not chrome .. but it works
> 
> 
> ...



you might want to redo that tape job it will end up leaking


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

what happens when you use bondo when its not the recmended temp?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

slower dryin time maybe? im not sure just my guess


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

anyone else have a iderr?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i wuz told by a buddy that if i use it in the cold temps its gonna dry wrong and crack n crumble apart is this tru?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 17 2007, 09:28 PM~7287395
> *i wuz told by a buddy that if i use it in the cold temps its gonna dry wrong and crack n crumble apart is this tru?
> *


come on homiez everyone up in this bitch has used bondo can i use it with 20-35 degree temps? wut will happen if i do i dont wanna wait till spring and have no place to do it besides a cold ass non heated garage


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it wont dry fast.. probably need a heater when bondoing in that weather to cure the bondo better.. and if you dont n let it dry in the cold i dont think it will be hard eenough, but it will still get hard from adding the hardener


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 18 2007, 05:42 AM~7289395
> *it wont dry fast.. probably need a heater when bondoing in that weather to cure the bondo better.. and if you dont n let it dry in the cold i dont think it will be hard eenough, but it will still get hard from adding the hardener
> *


iight well looks like im waitin to bondo then its gonna be under construction for eva lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

YOU SET IT UP YET MAN


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7342395
> *YOU SET IT UP YET MAN
> *


its all ready to rock soons i get the other switch but im tryin to finish the frame mods first


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how are u goin to bondo without coverin the dimonds?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 24 2007, 03:26 PM~7342491
> *how are u goin to bondo without coverin the dimonds?
> *


im just fillin in around the edges and sandin it smooth to the frame of corse imma tape all the plate off so nothin gets on it :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

was there alot of wiggle room between the 2 tabs where the heim joint sits?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 24 2007, 04:51 PM~7342784
> *was there alot of wiggle room between the 2 tabs where the heim joint sits?
> *


yep thatz y i got rubber washers and put 2 on each side workz great keeps it centerd and all :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

Air regulator- 13.75
Hose- 13.39
Plug- 1.50
4 fittings- 6.00
Cylinder- 45.00
Switch- 35.00
Bleeder-35.00
20 oz Co2 tank- 15.00
Heim joint- 9.00

so far i spent about 174 on my kit i just need the braket.. everything there i got on the net so it includes shipping. if i didnt have to pay for shipping and knew where to buy the parts it would cost alot less


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

herez kinda what i used but the hole wuz 7/16 to fit the bolt


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 24 2007, 05:15 PM~7342862
> *Air regulator- 13.75
> Hose- 13.39
> Plug- 1.50
> ...


sweeet


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

woot got my switch in today!! thx bone


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

another one?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 26 2007, 09:02 PM~7357486
> *another one?
> *


i got the better one


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

wich ones that the bigger one for 30?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 27 2007, 01:13 AM~7360317
> *wich ones that the bigger one for 30?
> *


the big boy air switch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yours didnt come with that when you bought the kit?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 28 2007, 07:19 PM~7375107
> *yours didnt come with that when you bought the kit?
> *


na they wuz outta stock at the time


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jan 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7074162
> *got my reg air tank done up 2day! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a tank like this


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

www.truckspring.com


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

does that bike run out of air quick? did you paint that bike it looks cleaan


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

o and do you have a vid of it hopping?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 1 2007, 02:12 AM~7378906
> *o and do you have a vid of it hopping?
> *


x2 or at least workin havent ever seen it ive seen ur trike tho


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 12:17 AM~7377575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda hose did you use on that ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 1 2007, 02:10 AM~7379405
> *x2 or at least workin havent ever seen it ive seen ur trike tho
> *


you havent he posted it on here a couple times bro


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 04:04 AM~7379644
> *you havent he posted it on here a couple times bro
> *


really? got any links? lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 1 2007, 03:05 AM~7379648
> *really? got any links? lol
> *


you got me bro I have no links LOL.
But he has posted it before
He used a lil air bag for the spring its badd ass


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 04:06 AM~7379652
> *you got  me bro I have no links LOL.
> But he has posted it before
> He used a lil air bag for the spring its badd ass
> *


damn! lol i know i like it i might use summin like that on my trike when i start one depends if its better then a cylinder


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 1 2007, 03:08 AM~7379658
> *damn! lol i know i like it i might use summin like that on my trike when i start one depends if its better then a cylinder
> *


he told me where he got it.
Ima go look for one soon just to see if I can come up lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 04:09 AM~7379660
> *he told me where he got it.
> Ima go look for one soon just to see if I can come up lol
> *


its from a semi truck seat ryte?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 11:17 PM~7377575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 1 2007, 03:28 AM~7379712
> *its from a semi truck seat ryte?
> *


he said under some sort of van seat


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Feb 28 2007, 11:08 PM~7378837
> *does that bike run out of air quick? did you paint that bike it looks cleaan
> *


not to fast bout 20 hits n then it need refiled but u can use a reg air compreser to fill it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 12:57 PM~7381678
> *not to fast bout 20 hits n then it need refiled but u can use a reg air compreser to fill it
> *


sell me the kit fool


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 01:00 PM~7381182
> *he said under some sort of van seat
> *


iight ill have to go to a van/truck junk yard lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2007, 11:00 AM~7381709
> *sell me the kit fool
> *


make ur own lazy basterd


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 1 2007, 04:35 PM~7382902
> *make ur own lazy basterd
> *


lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got my bracket made just like yours rounded off the tabs filled in the hole and bent it to 90*.. i put it on the bike the cylinder rod wouldnt want to go all the way in.. so imma get it redone and lower the tabz to the center.. i dont hve a camera right now to take pics but maybe this weekend..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 02:07 AM~7388121
> *i got my bracket made just like yours rounded off the tabs filled in the hole and bent it to 90*.. i put it on the bike the cylinder rod wouldnt want to go all the way in.. so imma get it redone and lower the tabz to the center.. i dont hve a camera right now to take pics but maybe this weekend..
> *


i didnt have mine at 90 herez a pic of it how it would sit on the bike 









mine wuz bent forward more


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Feb 28 2007, 09:17 PM~7377575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got my air setup all doen now.. shit is badass.. its probably the highest one iive seen hop.. the only thing is that when i hit the switch it doesnt want to go down.. i have to turn the knob off on my co2 tank bleeder and hit the switch other way so air can release.. and my air regulator goes to 140 and stays there but when i turn the co2 on it goes past 140 passed the max.. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 08:33 PM~7392905
> *i got my air setup all doen now.. shit is badass.. its probably the highest one iive seen hop.. the only thing is that when i hit the switch it doesnt want to go down.. i have to turn the knob off on my co2 tank bleeder and hit the switch other way so air can release.. and my air regulator goes to 140 and stays there but when i turn the co2 on it goes past 140 passed the max.. what am i doing wrong?
> *


not sure on all that u would have to ask bone but tyte u got it done cant use mine cuz of body work still :angry: lol but pozt up a vid of it


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7392905
> *i got my air setup all doen now.. shit is badass.. its probably the highest one iive seen hop.. the only thing is that when i hit the switch it doesnt want to go down.. i have to turn the knob off on my co2 tank bleeder and hit the switch other way so air can release.. and my air regulator goes to 140 and stays there but when i turn the co2 on it goes past 140 passed the max.. what am i doing wrong?
> *


any pics or vids?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sounds like u have a one way switch the big boy switch is 2 way u hit it one way to lift and then rock it back to lower


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7392978
> *sounds like u have a one way switch the big boy switch is 2 way u hit it one way to lift and then rock it back to lower
> *


yea neva thought of that good thinkin muzt be to much bondo on the brain lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i have the big boy switch one hole on the bottom 2 on the sides.. i took off my regulator i think i need a new one cuhz the gauge is stuck at 140..
ill post vids and pics when i get the camera or i can use the phone.. there is a small hole on the side of the blleder the thing that connects to the co2 when i turn it off n hit the switch the other way it releases it out of that hole but every single time i hit it thats how i release the air?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i blocked one hole off on the bleeder and one hole on the switch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 08:59 PM~7393056
> *i blocked one hole off on the bleeder and one hole on the switch
> *


not sure bout the bleder but on the switch u should leave the other hole open thatz the release i do beleave thatz why it wont go down


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

o shiet im stupid.. thanks homie


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 09:15 PM~7393097
> *o shiet im stupid.. thanks homie
> *


lol np lemme know if it works


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i need to get my co2 tank refilled -___- ill let you know tho


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 09:21 PM~7393125
> *i need to get my co2 tank refilled -___- ill let you know tho
> *


already? what size u have?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i have a 20 oz but my freinds used it all.. there was only a lil left when i was testing the cylinder today


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 2 2007, 09:36 PM~7393201
> *i have a 20 oz but my freinds used it all.. there was only a lil left when i was testing the cylinder today
> *


o 4 real i olny got a 12 oz but i wuz told it lazt forever compare to reg air but i got both so itz all good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya u need all the holes open on the switch one the line to to cillender hooks up too witch is the bottom hole then one of the side holes goes to the tank and the other hole just leave it its where the air escapes when u open the switch to that hole


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks norcallux i understand now


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

if its the big boy air switch then the cylinder hose goes to the bottom of the switch and regulator hose to either the left or right side of the switch the free hole whatever side you pick will act as a exhaust port for a diff switch it may be the other way around :thumbsup:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

How many times can you lift the bike with a 12oz tank.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

alot too many too count


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 3 2007, 06:39 PM~7398149
> *alot too many too count
> *


thatz a good thing lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got my co2 filled today and i unpluged my switch.. it still does not go down even though there is air coming out from the switch i sit on the bike to get air out but nope air just keeps coming out the hole whenever i try to release it. i turn off my co2 tank and air comes out -____-x and my 2nd air regulator fucked up.. i need to find a better air regulator they keep getting stuck at 140 or 160 and when i barely open the air valve on the regulator and hit the switch it makes my bike hop really high. i dont know why shouldnt it make it barely hop? hearing the air hiss really loud gets me scared lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Way too much pressure for a cheap regulator. You can get speed controllers for your clinders, to adjust the pressure, and keep it below 140, but it wont hop as high


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...dgnj.0&MID=9876

will this work better?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 4 2007, 09:38 PM~7405939
> *http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...dgnj.0&MID=9876
> 
> will this work better?
> *


bad link took me to washers and dryers lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

i think this is the link u wanted :thumbsup: 
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...dgnj.0&MID=9876


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

nvm did the same shit lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

if i switch my old 160 psi guage with a 300 psi guage will it still fuck my guage up or no. the 300 psi guage is for co2


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

k i just tested my thing out again and i turned my co2 on and left my regulator off but some how i hit the switch and my bike still goes up -__- which regulator should i use


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Take pics of setup


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont have a camera right now cuhz my sisters borroing it ill have picturs of it on wednesday. i drew this up so you guys can help me out of what im doing wrong about my bike not going down


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

whats the on / off for? i aint got that


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

on the bleeder there is a turning thing that lets the air out or shut off same with the air regulator


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 4 2007, 10:56 PM~7406397
> *on the bleeder there is a turning thing that lets the air out or shut off same with the air regulator
> *


oh i dont got that on mine olny way i have to adjust air is by the reg.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

this is what i got


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea yours doesnt have it.. have you tired out that regulator yet?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 4 2007, 11:10 PM~7406522
> *yea yours doesnt have it.. have you tired out that regulator yet?
> *


nope tryin to get the frame done 1st


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone have an air setup on here that can help me purchase the right regulator for my setup. i dont think the 160 psi will cut it ive searched and found co2 regulators that cost almsot 100 for one..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 5 2007, 01:51 AM~7407871
> *anyone have an air setup on here that can help me purchase the right regulator for my setup. i dont think the 160 psi will cut it ive searched and found co2 regulators that cost almsot 100 for one..
> *



go to home depot they have a simple looking metal one with a 160 psi guage on it

it has "FLOW --> " written on it

buy that and a chrome 300 psi guage n switch it out


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

like i told you many times 
those regulators are not rated for the input pressure you have

email me 
i have 3 regulators that will handle the 3000psi 
you have in your tank


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

that flow control valve should only control the CFM tho
not the psi
eventually if you dont shut off your tank the high psi
will creep to the cylinder side
puttin wear and tear with the maximum pressure rating of the cylinder 
depending which around 150-250psi


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a video i took it was low on air but o well


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thts sickk. i got my shit to work now i had my lines mixed up i connect the line to the cylinder to the side hole of the switch when i should have connected it to the bottom hole. and then i bought a better 200 psi regulator at home depot and now everything works fine i had the regulator at 90 psi and it hopped an inch or 2 off the ground.. its so fun. ill raise the psi later when i get the camera i dont wanna waste the co2 all by myself i wanna show it off too =) lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill get a brighter vid of it outside tomrow


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 5 2007, 10:24 PM~7413853
> *a video i took it was low on air but o well
> 
> 
> *


thats tyte cant wait to get mine done


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7414073
> *thts sickk. i got my shit to work now i had my lines mixed up i connect the line to the cylinder to the side hole of the switch when i should have connected it to the bottom hole. and then i bought a better 200 psi regulator at home depot and now everything works fine i had the regulator at 90 psi and it hopped an inch or 2 off the ground.. its so fun. ill raise the psi later when i get the camera i dont wanna waste the co2 all by myself i wanna show it off too =) lol
> *


got a pic of the regulator?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thats how it looks like but 200 psi i bought the last one they had. they said they usually dont carry them and on the label thing it was hanging from it said something about asking the employee about the item cuhz i didnt have a price.. i got it for 19 somthing


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ill have picutures and videos of my setup wednesday when i get my camera back


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 6 2007, 01:17 AM~7415704
> *ill have picutures and videos of my setup wednesday when i get my camera back
> *


sweet cant wait to see :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

and see the print on the top there by husky
what does it say about max input pressure
probably 200psi or less
maybe the gauge reading is fucked up becaus of the abuse
your puttin in 3000psi

just if anyone else is cheapin make sure it is a metal body
so the part gets fucked up and not your grill with a composite one

if anyone needs high pressure regulator setups i got them for $65


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

tyte homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

lol that shits sick the backgorund noise just cracks me up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7422551
> *lol that shits sick the backgorund noise just cracks me up
> *


its the water fountan hahaha


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 10:43 PM~7423206
> *its the water fountan hahaha
> *


shit made me have to take a piss lmao :roflmao:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ill post the vid when its done uploading


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

looks good homie where did u get the blue hose from?? dont look like it drops it down as low as mine tho


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DAMM IT LOOKS LIKE A ROCKET......SHOOTING INTO SPACE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got it from suicidedoors.com i think. i dont have a down crown on mine or else it would be alot lower. but the down crown puts it too low i want to ride it with it all the way down and be able to go up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 10:31 PM~7431994
> *i got it from suicidedoors.com i think. i dont have a down crown on mine or else it would be alot lower. but the down crown puts it too low i want to ride it with it all the way down and be able to go up
> *


iight sweet and yea juzt noticed that you didnt have the down crown


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 6 2007, 01:03 PM~7420310
> *
> *


i say we hop in monerey :biggrin: bring it on j/p 










:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i switched my black soft hose to clear and i knew it was much softer but i wasnt trippin but i was hopping it befor a bike interview and OMG i blew up and i swear it sounded like a gun shot it hella scared me so i tell u if u go with clear hose and it seems soft dont buy it unless its for show only go with that black hella hard type cuz it will hold but if u gone hop do not use that clear soft kind

piece of advise


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 7 2007, 10:49 PM~7432131
> *i switched my black soft hose to clear and i knew it was much softer but i wasnt trippin but i was hopping it befor a bike interview and OMG i blew up and i swear it sounded like a gun shot it hella scared me so i tell u if u go with clear hose and it seems soft dont buy it unless its for show only go with that black hella hard type cuz it will hold but if u gone hop do not use that clear soft kind
> 
> piece of advise
> *


the clear soft kinda isnt even airline its for ice makers lol that could be why i almozt got some of that from homedepot


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i uploaded the vid but it says its still processing ill make sure to put it up when its processed, the hose i have is the hard plastic kind so it will hold up


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 7 2007, 10:44 PM~7432102
> *i say we hop in monerey :biggrin: bring it on j/p
> 
> 
> ...


i could hop that high to holdin the handle bars lol jp :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7432145
> *the clear soft kinda isnt even airline its for ice makers lol that could be why i almozt got some of that from homedepot
> *


i dont no but all i no is that it looked good and i was usin it inn vegas and everything was goin good but as soon as i started hopping it went all bad


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7432152
> *i could hop that high to holdin the handle bars lol jp  :biggrin:
> *


yea i no i was playin around but trust me my bike gets up wen i turn the pressure up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

scary though 

but still fun :biggrin:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 7 2007, 10:53 PM~7432165
> *yea i no i was playin around but trust me my bike gets up wen i turn the pressure up
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

are u makeing any new bike for "07" :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

where did u get the lil gold things on the hose or did it come with them?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 10:51 PM~7432146
> *i uploaded the vid but it says its still processing ill make sure to put it up when its processed, the hose i have is the hard plastic kind so it will hold up
> *


hurry hurry i wanna see lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Mar 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7432200
> *are u makeing any new bike for  "07" :cheesy:
> *


who??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the video isnt that great.. il try to get a better one not on a sloped drive way.. it kept moving.. ill try to get it tomorow flat surface this time =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY

almost forgot to put the video -_-


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

urs would beat me raiders the bag dont do much oncei get a cillender then we can nose up haha


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

:biggrin: fa sho


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7432260
> *the video isnt that great.. il try to get a better one not on a sloped drive way.. it kept moving.. ill try to get it tomorow flat surface this time =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY
> ...


shit looks good to me now is that bones cilleder?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea its bone's cylinder and switch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 11:01 PM~7432230
> *where did u get the lil gold things on the hose or did it come with them?
> 
> 
> ...


??


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7432260
> *the video isnt that great.. il try to get a better one not on a sloped drive way.. it kept moving.. ill try to get it tomorow flat surface this time =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY
> ...


niceeeeeeeee


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7432145
> *the clear soft kinda isnt even airline its for ice makers lol that could be why i almozt got some of that from homedepot
> *


i had that shit before i got some air brake dot aproved line from truckspring they have black red or blue


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 08:17 PM~7432411
> *??
> *


order ur fittings from truck spring.com too they are the push in type and dont leak the shit from the homedpot leaks over time i had my air bag for a whole week full and it hasent lowered the bike yet


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the push to connect (ptc) fittings i got off ebay if your talking to me hit me up if you want them i can try and find the seller i got them from, theyre steel chrome looking


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Trike is real good, air works real good on it aswell, it helps hain extra weight in the back to make it hop


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 11:20 PM~7432440
> *order ur fittings from truck spring.com too  they are the push in type and dont leak the shit from the homedpot leaks over time i had my air bag for a whole week full and it hasent lowered the bike yet
> *


i dont see what im lookin for on there got the link?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

whoa truck spring has alot of nice fittings. i didnt see those but i got my fittings for like 60 cents each.

thanks ozzy, and thanks to norcal and lowerdinu for helping put the kit together


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol http://www.truckspring.com/air-fittings_307.html


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

air line 
http://www.truckspring.com/air-line-tubing_306.html


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7432486
> *whoa truck spring has alot of nice fittings. i didnt see those but i got my fittings for like 60 cents each.
> 
> thanks ozzy, and thanks to norcal and lowerdinu for helping put the kit together
> *


u got the better of the fittings for the price truck springs are like 2 to 3 bucks for one but maybe stronger :dunno:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:26 PM~7432486
> *whoa truck spring has alot of nice fittings. i didnt see those but i got my fittings for like 60 cents each.
> 
> thanks ozzy, and thanks to norcal and lowerdinu for helping put the kit together
> *


np homie anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:04 PM~7432260
> *the video isnt that great.. il try to get a better one not on a sloped drive way.. it kept moving.. ill try to get it tomorow flat surface this time =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY
> ...



bro ... drill a big hole tru both ur headtube and steering tube of the fork ... put a bolt in there to stop the bike from turning when you hop


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it may weakin it when u ride it just bungy cord around the handle bars and steerin tube ive done it with my trike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

the ones i got are 145 psi max. but the trucksping ones look alot stronger

heres a link to the seller

www.fittingsdepot.com

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pneumatic-air-fitting-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 11:27 PM~7432499
> *air line
> http://www.truckspring.com/air-line-tubing_306.html
> *


yea i found the line but i dont see the lil gold things :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont see what u need the gold things for if u get hte push in fittings u just put the hose into them


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 7 2007, 08:30 PM~7432516
> *bro ... drill a big hole tru both ur headtube and steering tube of the fork ... put a bolt in there to stop the bike from turning when you hop
> *


when i hop it on flat land it usually doesnt do that. my drive way is really steep that was why it kept going to the side. ill try to get a better vid for you guys tomorow after school


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:36 PM~7432556
> *when i hop it on flat land it usually doesnt do that. my drive way is really steep that was why it kept going to the side. ill try to get a better vid for you guys tomorow after school
> *




do you open your tank all the way? i constantly have to watch my needle cus it gains psi slowwy so if i dont hop it it will over pressurize


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 11:35 PM~7432549
> *i dont see what u need the gold things for if u get hte push in fittings u just put the hose into them
> *


k i dont see push fittingz on truckspring.com lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

yea i do. i open the valve needle thing all the way and turn my regulator to the psi i want it at. i think its your regulator. that was what happened to mine when i had the type you had. the psi gained more when i didnt hit the switch but with my new regulator it stays at the level i want it all the time


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:42 PM~7432606
> *yea i do. i open the valve needle thing all the way and turn my regulator to the psi i want it at. i think its your regulator. that was what happened to mine when i had the type you had. the psi gained more when i didnt hit the switch but with my new regulator it stays at the level i want it all the time
> *


yup thats my problem i figured that out litterallt 10 seconds before reading your post ... whered you get yours from?? i need one to go to 300 cus thats all my settings


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.truckspring.com/air-fittings_307.html thats the lonk for the fittings the size for the cylinder and switch is 1/4 tube to 1/8 male second page of the elbow and 1st page union last


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 08:40 PM~7432591
> *k i dont see push fittingz on truckspring.com lol
> *


the link i sent u to them are all push fittins fool lol just gotta know the size u want n shit


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got mine from the homedepot. i looked at the big air compressors and they had a regulator like mine but it had 300 psi instead of 200. you can hopefully find it where the sell big air compressor parts or try your homedepot


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 7 2007, 11:46 PM~7432628
> *the link i sent u to them are all push fittins fool lol just gotta know the size u want n shit
> *


ummm iight fool lol is it the 1/4" Tubing Male Connector?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well what size air line are u?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

im using 1/4 tubing so it is the 1/4 tubing 1/8 male


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i know for a fact that your is 1/8 male because have the same cylinder and switch as you but im not sure about your line but its probably 1/4


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 12:12 AM~7432870
> *well what size air line are u?
> *


1/4


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

BUY THE 1/4 TUBING 1/8 MALE


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

schwinn 73 were did you get the silver/aluminum nob on the air tank at?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

YOU CAN BUY IT AT ANY PLACE WHERE THEY SELL PAITBALL GUN STUFF. I GOT MINE OFF BONE BUT HE DOESNT SELL THEM ON HIS SITE YOU CAN HIY HIM UP AND SEE IF HE WOULD SELL ONE BUT YOU CAN GET THEM BASICALLY ANYWHERE THEY HAVE PAINT BALL GUNS

-SPORTS CHALET
-SPORTS AUTHORITY
-PAINTBALL STORE


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 01:03 AM~7433327
> *BUY THE 1/4 TUBING 1/8 MALE
> *


but its this thing ryte?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Wheres that pic that shows how someone mounted the tank to the rear fender...


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 8 2007, 01:29 AM~7433571
> *Wheres that pic that shows how someone mounted the tank to the rear fender...
> *


that be me hang on homie ill get it for ya


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

cutty did it to with the reg air tank but i dont think his wuz on the fender think he used a bumper over the fender


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 10:33 PM~7433600
> *cutty did it to with the reg air tank but i dont think his wuz on the fender think he used a bumper over the fender
> *


yep are u goin to replace all ur fittings with the push in type?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 7 2007, 10:24 PM~7433536
> *but its this thing ryte?
> 
> 
> ...


yea thts the right type it should be 1/4 tubing to 1/8 male you can buy the straight ones like that for the switch and the elbow one for the cylinder
you only need about 

1 elbow for cylinder
2 straights 1/4 tube x 1/8 male for switch
1 straight 1/4 tubing x 1/4 male wich will go to your regulator


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 8 2007, 01:24 AM~7433536
> * this thing ryte?
> 
> 
> ...


scratch this lol should refreshed the page lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 11:03 PM~7433869
> *yea thts the right type it should be 1/4 tubing to 1/8 male you can buy the straight ones like that for the switch and the elbow one for the cylinder
> you only need about
> 
> ...


that will do it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:03 AM~7433869
> *yea thts the right type it should be 1/4 tubing to 1/8 male you can buy the straight ones like that for the switch and the elbow one for the cylinder
> you only need about
> 
> ...


whats the size for the elbo? 1/4 tube annnnd?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

there is so much info here everyone on layitlow can make an air kit now its in your hands guys


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

1/4 tube to 1/8 male elbow for the cylinder


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:08 AM~7433897
> *there is so much info here everyone on layitlow can make an air kit now its in your hands guys
> *


hell yea thx to my topic :biggrin: i wanted air forever and every one seemed to keep to there self about and not share much :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 7 2007, 09:08 PM~7433387
> *YOU CAN BUY IT AT ANY PLACE WHERE THEY SELL PAITBALL GUN STUFF. I GOT MINE OFF BONE BUT HE DOESNT SELL THEM ON HIS SITE YOU CAN HIY HIM UP AND SEE IF HE WOULD SELL ONE BUT YOU CAN GET THEM BASICALLY ANYWHERE THEY HAVE PAINT BALL GUNS
> 
> -SPORTS CHALET
> ...


ima check my paint ball store that one looks clean good find


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:09 AM~7433907
> *1/4 tube to 1/8 male elbow for the cylinder
> *


 coo i still dont see how the hose stays in thoz


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

only if i had this topic instead of finding out what fittings to buy by bying the wrong ones to test lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

you stick the hose into the hole and the fitting will bite on to it. very good bite it wont come out unless you push the lil sleeve to let off on the bite


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:12 AM~7433928
> *you stick the hose into the hole and the fitting will bite on to it. very good bite it wont come out unless you push the lil sleeve to let off on the bite
> *


oh 4 real? thatz pimp! lol :biggrin: looks like i got more orders to make


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:11 AM~7433926
> *only if i had this topic instead of finding out what fittings to buy by bying the wrong ones to test lol
> *


i bought and took back so much shit with this project lol good thing i save receipts


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 02:05 AM~7433883
> *that will do it
> *


i think my switch is 1/4 to


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

lol when i wasnt sure about the fitting i bought one to test and it wasnt right so i got stuck with the fitting it was like 2 bucks but luckily i bought the right fittings the second time after a lil patiences. if you rush things like this you will be spending alot more


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

my switch is 1/8 if your fitting from your switch fits to the one on your cylinder then its 1/8


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 02:27 AM~7434016
> *my switch is 1/8 if your fitting from your switch fits to the one on your cylinder then its 1/8
> *


yea dont mind me brain aint workin ryte today lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

im gettin everything from suicidedoors.com cuz they got the blue air hose and truckspring dont and the fittingz are cheaper and suppose to have free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

lowx ...thats because like i said you dont even have a regulator
you have a flow control valve


schwinn73...if you get a 90 degree fitting you can probably run the line smoother when you mount the switch
if you dont want to ruin the OG schwinn just get another seatpost and weld a mount on there for the switch


shit wait till i get a video of my shit on here
nuggas start listenin
been playin with airride for almost 10years
first fastbagged truck in the northeast


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Mar 8 2007, 08:42 AM~7435678
> *
> schwinn73...if you get a 90 degree fitting you can probably run the line smoother when you mount the switch
> if you dont want to ruin the OG schwinn just get another seatpost and weld a mount on there for the switch
> ...





















im only 16 so you have alot more experience than most of us teenagers on here


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thatz pimp man i did the same thing under the seat to mount the switch


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

whatz that thing cummin out the other side of the switch? aint that suppose to be open?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its another fitting i bought so that when the air came out it didnt make my hand all cold and for the air to shoot down towards the grown


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

does anybody know if bone collectors Low Pro Cylinder use the same size fittings as the bc slammer cylinder


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

new vid for you guys later =) alot better


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

you can ask bone i think so cuhz smaller then 1/8 will be too small. low pro isnt made to ride


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 04:49 PM~7438824
> *you can ask bone i think so cuhz smaller then 1/8 will be too small. low pro isnt made to ride
> *


 why not


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

heres the new vid its alot better it was at 120 psi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 08:52 PM~7438842
> *heres the new vid its alot better it was at 120 psi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY...related&search=
wht song is playn


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

more bounce to the ounce- zapp and roger


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 8 2007, 09:05 PM~7438909
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xROguxi00iY...related&search=
> wht song is playn
> *


mr capone n zapp lowrider


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

o lol sorry it was lowrider by zapp and mr capone e that song was for the other vid i just made


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Schwinn73, the setup looks real good nice and clean, i have to get my setup and hardline it and iv only got 2 weeks to get everything done


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks good luck homie =)


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice schwinn73


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

how did you wrap the box


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

with adhesive spray glue and my mom helped my out with sewing but i layed down 1/4 foam first


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

last ques.how much was the leather,how much was needed,


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

leather was 4 dollars a yard depending on the size of your box i only needed about 2 1/2 to 3 yards


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

get a switch extention to put on the toggel heres where my switch is mounted at


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Mar 7 2007, 08:44 PM~7432102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\i could flip mine over like that


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 07:37 PM~7438760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet use of those ugly ass plates :biggrin:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

do a video while your sittin on it 
how fast is it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck 

thats a vid with me sitting on it.

yea im gonna get one of those they make it look alot nicer(norcal)


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 8 2007, 10:19 PM~7439499
> *\i could flip mine over like that
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 8 2007, 08:17 PM~7439479
> *get a switch extention to put on the toggel  heres where my switch is mounted at
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 8 2007, 09:41 PM~7441122
> *
> *


dont be upset


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 8 2007, 05:37 PM~7438760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat does it doo drop the bak or its jus the switch for the front


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

front


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

alot of air leak on my regulator fittings i put that white tape but i still leaks a little anyone know how i can stop these leaks?


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 13 2007, 10:27 PM~7472321
> *alot of air leak on my regulator fittings i put that white tape but i still leaks a little anyone know how i can stop these leaks?
> *


uh ohhh


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 13 2007, 06:27 PM~7472321
> *alot of air leak on my regulator fittings i put that white tape but i still leaks a little anyone know how i can stop these leaks?
> *


when you added the tape did you wrap it the same way the threads go or against it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

same way the thread goes


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

that thing is probably crappin out

what is the max inlet pressure writen on the bottom of the regulator?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i got myt ait hooked up no problem need to refill my tank


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it doesnt say the max inlet on the regulator or box. its a husky 200 psi reg. grim post up your ride. its leaking from my fitting where it connects to regulator and co2 the tape only helps a lil and if i put too much it just rips when i screw it in


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

im a try and take pixs tomro and vid this weekend
it just a puttogeter bike for the skool sci fair
i used a 26in str8 fork wit a extended crown


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

is your bike a 26?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

20


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

try tape and then dope on top of it

helps it slide in without tearin and fills voids


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 13 2007, 10:27 PM~7472321
> *alot of air leak on my regulator fittings i put that white tape but i still leaks a little anyone know how i can stop these leaks?
> *


i better not have any leaks lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think its cuhz one of the fittings is wrong for it. i bought it off ebay from cajon some shit. it screws on but the thread is a lil smaller i think iono. its just from one fitting


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7478468
> *i think its cuhz one of the fittings is wrong for it. i bought it off ebay from cajon some shit. it screws on but the thread is a lil smaller i think iono. its just from one fitting
> *


ohhhh iight


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

none of my fiiting leak and i got tape on em


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 14 2007, 06:54 PM~7478501
> *none of my fiiting leak and i got tape on em
> *


regular tape? or teflon tape?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 14 2007, 03:56 PM~7478516
> *regular tape? or teflon tape?
> *


:uh:

teflon..foo


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 07:05 PM~7478570
> *:uh:
> 
> teflon..foo
> *


juzt askin never know wit people dez days i know what to use :uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

figured out my problem -_- my guage wasnt screwed in tight.. when i bought the one i had at home depot i screwd it down cuhz i found it loose.. n i droped my botttle n broke the guage glass thing n exchanged it -_- it works now


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 14 2007, 08:21 PM~7479039
> *figured out my problem -_- my guage wasnt screwed in tight.. when i bought the one i had at home depot i screwd it down cuhz i found it loose.. n i droped my botttle n broke the guage glass thing n exchanged it -_- it works now
> *


good shit :biggrin: how much did you pay when you got ur co2 bottle refilled?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i payed 3$


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 14 2007, 08:31 PM~7479104
> *i payed 3$
> *


for what oz bottle?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

12 i a get a 20 soon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Mar 14 2007, 04:12 PM~7478616
> *juzt askin never know wit people dez days i know what to use  :uh:
> *


used some scotch tape.. saves money,,never leaks


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 09:24 PM~7479464
> *used some scotch tape.. saves money,,never leaks
> *


hey never know might work :roflmao: :roflmao: but i dont think its gonna save much money teflon tape is like 50 centz a roll lol


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i pay 2.50 for a 20oz


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 15 2007, 01:04 AM~7481400
> *i pay 2.50 for a 20oz
> *


not bad


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

any updates on your bikes grim n lowerdinu? pics? vids?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i need to find my cam cable i but the kit on my trike shit it hopin ok im a make it flip tho


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 21 2007, 08:07 PM~7524275
> *any updates on your bikes grim n lowerdinu? pics? vids?
> *


still on body work stage been slackin on it lately got my fittingz and blue air hose tho thatz about it


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

shizzzle i got my new fitting today n it still is leaking air.. i dont know what i did to it but it wasnt leaking air before.. its the bleeder cap on the co2 i think.. i dont knoow what to do i might hve to sell it cuhz im tired of fixing it


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 29 2007, 12:19 AM~7573883
> *shizzzle i got my new fitting today n it still is leaking air.. i dont know what i did to it but it wasnt leaking air before.. its the bleeder cap on the co2 i think.. i dont knoow what to do i might hve to sell it cuhz im tired of fixing it
> *


 :0 not good


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were os it leakin from take some pixs 
i took my bike ridein yesterday i got it to slam to the floor


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

if bleedhole in cap 
the oring on the co2 tank need to be constantly change
they get eaten from the threads when you take the tank on and off a few times


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Mar 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7573883
> *shizzzle i got my new fitting today n it still is leaking air.. i dont know what i did to it but it wasnt leaking air before.. its the bleeder cap on the co2 i think.. i dont knoow what to do i might hve to sell it cuhz im tired of fixing it
> *


if your not sure wherew the leak put water on it until it bubbles.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

anyone got any updates on there air set ups? picz? vidz? im still slackin on mine started gettin nice out and i been redoin the yard


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how much have you spent on the air kit only already?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey I got a couple of questions if anyone can help me out? I bought an air kit from bones and I cant git it to raise or lower any? the tank feels about half full( I had it filled but lost a lot of air messin with knob on the polished thing). everythings connected right switch, airtank, lines, fittings. I turned the pressure switch(valve) up just a little and nothing? what could be wrong? or what am I doing wrong?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Mar 8 2007, 05:37 PM~7438760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what i need to do my complete air kit if i have the co2 bottle, the regulator , the switch and the cylinder


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

you need the fittings and airline.. what does your cylinder look like? what size are the holes? usually the air clinder will have a 1/8 hole you will need 3 1/8 to 1/4 ptc fittings and 1/4 airline. you can get them at TRUCKSPRING.COM OR SUICIDEDOORS.COM


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

make that 4 ptc fittings and adapter fittings depends on your regulator fitting size... you will also need a bleeder cap which you can get off a paintball gun or buy one seperate its called a bottom line


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 23 2007, 09:49 PM~7967585
> *you need the fittings and airline.. what does your cylinder look like? what size are the holes? usually the air clinder will have a 1/8 hole you will need 3 1/8 to 1/4 ptc fittings and 1/4 airline. you can get them at TRUCKSPRING.COM OR SUICIDEDOORS.COM
> *


thanks man


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@May 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7967617
> *make that 4 ptc fittings and adapter fittings depends on your regulator fitting size... you will also need a bleeder cap which you can get off a paintball gun or buy one seperate its called a bottom line
> *


where i can buy a bottom line ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

paint ball store or internet


----------



## lilkrazy789 (May 29, 2007)

so how much a set worth of air


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

fellas

where can i get a air cylinder at around the los angeles area?
anyone have one for sale?

paul


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 29 2007, 04:28 PM~8000902
> *fellas
> 
> where can i get a air cylinder at around the los angeles area?
> ...


bone collector homie :thumbsup: 
http://www.nybonecollectors.com/990263.html


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

alot of people pm me bout airride so i figured i would bring this topic back TTT wit another video :biggrin: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2035839474


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

CAME OUT GOOD WAT WERE U GET THE LINES FROM AND DID U USE NEW FITTTING


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck

thats mine same fittings and hoses =) but with co2


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jun 12 2007, 11:34 PM~8093652
> *CAME OUT GOOD  WAT WERE U GET THE LINES FROM AND DID  U USE NEW FITTTING
> *


got them from http://www.suicidedoors.com/ and yes i did get all new fittings from the same site


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jun 12 2007, 11:48 PM~8093744
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=i3uJwCB12Ck
> 
> thats mine same fittings and hoses =) but with co2
> *


yep the fittings are sweet and the blue air line couldnt have matched my paint color any better


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

anyone else got any vidz of there air set up would like to see them :biggrin:


----------

